# مخطط دائرة جهاز التنصت .



## ghostdie90 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

كيف حالكم اخوانى واخواتى والاعزاء


فى الحقيقة هذة دائرة جهاز تنصت واريد ان اعرف نوع المحول فى هذة الدائرة ..

هذا المحول يدعى audio transformer ولكن لا اعرف خصائصة ...


هذا هو مخطط الدائرة ..

ولكم جزيل الشكر ..


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 نوفمبر 2010)

هو محول تجده فى أجهزة الراديو الترانزيستور القديمة قبل انتشار المتكاملات وهو هنا لتوفير مرحلة موائمة بترانزيستور آخر
إن لم تجده فى السوق استخدم أى محول لديك سيؤدى الغرض، هو فقط محول رفع
يعرف فى السوق باسم محول سماعة


----------



## ghostdie90 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى العزيز ...


----------

